# give me some bad boot advice



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

some old motos

look around, we sell boots for $50


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure where you are located but locally here in Colorado we have a small chain of shops called Play It Again Sports. I bought my first pair of boots there. I got a barely used pair of Ride Orions there for 16 bucks. They were probably 2 seasons old but I doubt they got worn more than 5 times at all. Sports equipment resale shops are the shit, but they do pop up at thrift stores and pawn shops here and there, but you have to look often. If he goes out and tries a bunch of pairs on you can shop ebay, I've seen some killer deals on boots there as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

have him wear those boots, save up a bit of cash and get some burton freestyles. i know those things go pretty cheap. and definitely search for a play it again sports, we have some around me and they offer stuff for dirt cheap


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I'd say go to a big box sports store. You can probably find a shitty pair of boots for $20 or $30 but they will definatly be better than sneakers. Hopefully it will only be a temporary delimna.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

thick socks...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

For sure try Play it again sports. They have some great deals on stuff like that.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

The big box stores aren't bad either as long as you don't buy 
BRAND NEW. I got my woman a $375 pair of Lange ski boots at Sports Authority for $35 bucks after tax last week. They quit selling Lange products and anything they had on the shelf was basically free. And yes have your buddy cough up some cash to get a pair of Burton boots. My friend rides the freestyles (lol, I thought they were called Burton Customs in another thread) and loves them. I personally HATE laces so I got Ions but those were a little expensive, worth every penny, but expensive.


----------

